# Music suggestions, please.



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a music major in college, so I'm always looking for really good music to listen to for inspiration. I'm not picky about genre, either. I've pretty much exhausted my iTunes and all the bands/musicians in my playlists, so does anyone know of any really good bands or musicians that could refresh my iTunes?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a HUUUGE list of music I can give you.  Let me know what you normally listen to and what you like, and I can go from there


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Like I said, I'm not biased when it comes to genre.


----------



## Icky (Jan 10, 2011)

What have you been listening to, though? Hard to give you something different if we don't know what different is.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> What have you been listening to, though? Hard to give you something different if we don't know what different is.


 
Well I've been really focused on Rock (Tokio Hotel, Black Veil Brides, P!nk) and a lot of techno (Daft Punk, etc.) but I'm pretty much sick of Pop (Lady GaGa, Rihanna, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber) and bored to death with country (Taylor Swift).


----------



## Icky (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> but I'm pretty much sick of Pop (Lady GaGa, Rihanna, Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber) and bored to death with country (Taylor Swift).


 
Who the hell isn't?

Anyway, hows about some older rock stuff then?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> Anyway, hows about some older rock stuff then?


 
I've pretty much murdered old rock socks from, like, Billy Idol, Poison, etc. Could you be more specific?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeezus, child!  Justin Bieber? *shudders* And you're a music major? 

Okay.  Cat to the rescue! ^_^

Rock:
Foo Fighters
30 Seconds to Mars
City and Colour
Coldplay
The White Stripes
Pearl Jam
Kings of Leon
Bedouin Soundclash
Mute Math
Bleeker Ridge
Jimi Hendrix


Techno:
DeadMau5
Autechre
The Crystal Method
Fatboy Slim
Aphex Twin

That's to start    I listen to a lot of industrial, metal, world music, classical, soundtracks, etc.  Whatever works for when I draw or write.


----------



## Isen (Jan 10, 2011)

How about some nice, relaxing ambient stuff?

Hammock- I Can Almost See You
[yt]c-ayuRE5xd8[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 10, 2011)

older rock?

Led Zeppelin!!!  And, Boston, Jimi Hendrix, The Rolling Stones, David Bowie, Bob Seger, etc.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Jeezus, child!  Justin Bieber? *shudders* And you're a music major?


I don't listen to that fag.

I shall try out City and Colour, The White Stripes, Bedouin Soundclash, Mute Math, Bleeker Ridge, Autechre, The Crystal Method, and Aphex Twin. Thanks!



Isen said:


> How about some nice, relaxing ambient stuff?


 
I'll go for it; I admit, I've never actually listened to anything really "relaxing" in a long time.



CAThulu said:


> older rock?
> 
> Led Zeppelin!!!  And, Boston, Jimi Hendrix, The Rolling Stones, David Bowie, Bob Seger, etc.



I alredy listen to them; David Bowie is one of my favorites <3


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> I don't listen to that fag.



*LOL*  Good.  You had me worried for a moment there *G*



Miss-Haha said:


> I shall try out City and Colour, The White Stripes, Bedouin Soundclash, Mute Math, Bleeker Ridge, Autechre, The Crystal Method, and Aphex Twin. Thanks!


 All good stuff.  Bleeker Ridge is _very _new, straight out of a small town in Ontario, Canada.  Their single right now is Small Town Dead, and it was filmed in Orillia, the place they're from.  City and Colour is also Canadian, with Dallas Green in another band called Alexisonfire.  This is his acoustic stuff.  My budgie loves singing along to his music *L*.

[yt]t4EPWD7A87A[/yt]


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> All good stuff.  Bleeker Ridge is _very _new, straight out of a small town in Ontario, Canada.  Their single right now is Small Town Dead, and it was filmed in Orillia, the place they're from.  City and Colour is also Canadian, with Dallas Green in another band called Alexisonfire.  This is his acoustic stuff.  My budgie loves singing along to his music *L*.


 
Well thanks! I'll have to make a note to check all of them out when I have the time for it.


----------



## Isen (Jan 10, 2011)

Really good folk: The Tallest Man on Earth
[yt]WTK6z5BkYCo[/yt]

Some techno stuff
The Flashbulb- Lawn Wake IX
[yt]S_mWytjEU4c[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 10, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Fâ™¯Aâ™¯âˆž

Get that album, it'll change your life forever.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Fâ™¯Aâ™¯âˆž
> 
> Get that album, it'll change your life forever.


 
Really now? What genre is it?


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 10, 2011)

It's probably been a few months since I recommended him to anyone, so I guess I'll throw it out: Ever listened to Elliott Smith?
He put out a great collection of music, before being stabbed in the heart by either himself or his girlfriend.

I'd also recommend this band that was called Hula. I think you can only get their music from CD Baby now, but they definitely have a couple albums of pure, mellow, melancholic bliss.
one of their songs, available free from their site (which I'm surprised is still up, years after their break-up)


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 10, 2011)

How about Interpol?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> It's probably been a few months since I  recommended him to anyone, so I guess I'll throw it out: Ever listened  to Elliott Smith?


 
I have no idea who that is, but I'll look him up.



Jared said:


> How about Interpol?


 
I already listen to Interpol, but thanks!


----------



## Waffles (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure if you would like this, But I'm a huge classical/orchestral buff, and I can tell you they can get pretty cool.
Two steps from Hell:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqYj1b4fEws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-gcdAVbSY0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlL_-5VfQJI
Touhou junk (yes, touhou/weaboo crap, but good remixes are all I want.):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_GvUHXBS14
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRAO0nyehjo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYaTuUCUW8w
Okami (<3):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFf5Ac2bEMA
Scarlatto di Levante (touhou):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh9v6QpP4j0
Classical and vocalless :0


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Not sure if you would like this, But I'm a huge classical/orchestral buff, and I can tell you they can get pretty cool.


 
I cannot tell you how much I love classical/orchestral music. It inspires me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2011)

[yt]JN__SpkeFEU&feature=related[/yt]

:V


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 11, 2011)

listen to these people
-----------------------
Harry Nilsson
Mike Batt/The Wombles
Frank Zappa/The Mothers of Invention
The Beatles
Pink Floyd
The Doors
The Sex Pistols
Roy Orbison
Buddy Holly
The Who
The Zombies
David Bowie
Queen
Herman's Hermits


----------



## Monster. (Jan 11, 2011)

Harry Nilsson
Mike Batt/The Wombles
Frank Zappa/The Mothers of Invention
The Beatles Already do
Pink Floyd Already do
The Doors Already do
The Sex Pistols
Roy Orbison
Buddy Holly
The Who Already do
The Zombies
David Bowie Already do
Queen Already do
Herman's Hermits

The rest I'll look into.


----------



## selskie (Jan 11, 2011)

Let's Active - The first time I played one of their albums I thought it was some of the strangest stuff I'd ever heard. The lead (male) singer has sort of a whiny voice but it works. Really grew on me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es4jpWlioTo

Dexy's Midnight Runners - Mostly known for "Come On Eileen", but they put out some great stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b27aDZ4UTk

Danny and Dusty- these guys only put out one album but it's awesome. Like what country could be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBZ0e4cVyzE

Chrome - Amazingly weird for something that's almost 30 years old 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV7erEKzg-o

Laurie Anderson - I still think this is incredibly cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY7uTO_GuDg

VGM -
Fumie Kumatani/Hideaki Kobayashi ---> Phantasy Star Online (1st one)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2XzRaK1TL0

Hitoshi Sakamoto
Chris Huelsbeck


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Really now? What genre is it?


 
post-rock, best of its kind


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 11, 2011)

RANDOM MELODIC DEATH METAL

[yt]B6px4BLVtdg[/yt]

Just something different.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 11, 2011)

What about industrial? :3

Unter Null
Angelspit
Skinny Puppy
Funker Vogt
S.A.M
Grendel
VAST

You could also look into bands like Nightwish, Delain, Epica, After Forever...they're symphonic based


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't be a pussy; listen to some classical.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Don't be a pussy; listen to some classical.


 
I LOVE classical.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 12, 2011)

industrial
[video=youtube;lPrTUC7BDn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPrTUC7BDn4[/video]
[video=youtube;OZWmYEUoweg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZWmYEUoweg[/video]
[video=youtube;eu2169itPM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu2169itPM0[/video]


----------



## Pine (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to hate most rap/hip hop, but I'm starting to listen to the older artists like Grandmaster Flash and The Notorious B.I.G. Today's rap/hip hop is crap compared to the late 80's and early 90's stuff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

There's no way anyone's going to contribute if you aren't gonna be specific.

Do you have any favorite sub-genres at all?


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 15, 2011)

The Daysleepers

Malory


if i dont leave links it prolly wont matter to you anyway. o well more for me


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2011)

[yt]lwonKdUfE0M[/yt]


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Grycho said:


> There's no way anyone's going to contribute if you aren't gonna be specific.
> 
> Do you have any favorite sub-genres at all?


 Not really; I lean pretty heavily toward techno/electro and rock in general.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm...ill just say random artists that pop to my head:
Epik High 
Drunken Tiger
In Flames
Keane
Sevendust


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

how do you feel about foreign music?... well I'll try with one of his english songs

then there's electronic stuff. I know a few furries who are in love with this band lol

I wish more people were into orchestral in general. I like to go for melody rather than lyrics 



DarkNoctus said:


> post-rock


 
:>


----------



## Bando (Jan 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;5y1X9c4Bo3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y1X9c4Bo3s[/video]

Tokimonsta's great for "relaxed" music, mixing old jazz with beat electronic.

[video=youtube;bP6aUusaZkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP6aUusaZkY[/video]

Some other stuff of hers.

If you want some names of dubstep artists, I have a ton i could give you.

[video=youtube;gAXjoe_ghqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAXjoe_ghqE[/video]

AND SUDDENLY, JAPANESE SYMPHONIC METAL!


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Milo said:


> how do you feel about foreign music?


 
I _love_ foreign music.



> I like to go for melody rather than lyrics


For me, I like both; there has to be a good sound or I won't listen to it, and if the lyrics are shit but the sound is good, I still won't listen to it.



Bando said:


> If you want some names of dubstep artists, I have a ton i could give you.



Could you please? I rather like dubstep; I've been meaning to get more into it.


----------



## Bando (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Could you please? I rather like dubstep; I've been meaning to get more into it.


 
Alrighty.

Skrillex, 12th Planet, Rusko, Noisia, Bare Noize, Shekel, DatsiK, Doctor P, Excision, Shlohmo


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Not really; I lean pretty heavily toward techno/electro and rock in general.


 
lol techno is a hard genre to classify (anybody else might say differently, but there is a lot of different kinds of techno that appeals to different people)


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I _love_ foreign music.


 
this is one of my favorite songs ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr_MJAOyOeU

it's slow tempo though. the thing with sigur ros is, half of his music is REALLY slow, and half of his music is REALLY fast xD

(for for the double post. didn't see your last post :X)


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Bando said:


> Alrighty.
> 
> Skrillex, 12th Planet, Rusko, Noisia, Bare Noize, Shekel, DatsiK, Doctor P, Excision, Shlohmo



Thank you so much! (Pft, Shlohmo...)



Milo said:


> lol techno is a hard genre to classify (anybody else  might say differently, but there is a lot of different kinds of techno  that appeals to different people)


 
True, true, but I like all of them.



Milo said:


> this is one of my favorite songs ever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr_MJAOyOeU
> 
> ...



Slow tempo is okay; as long as the song is well-structured. I hate when people throw sounds together and think it's gonna be a fucking hit.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zcUfjg4zBI
Give Sabrepulse a listen if your looking for techno. I find this song undeniably happy and uplifting. 

(Headphones required of course)


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> (Headphones required of course)


 
Any reason in particular?


----------



## roobait (Jan 15, 2011)

personally, i like this song. nice beat and sound to it.
owl city, fireflies- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4&ob=av2el

also, these are pretty good.
cage the elephant, ain't no rest for the wicked- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgp5aDH23g

hollywood undead, hear me now- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLbxrYohDyw <---ignore the video. it sucks. just listen to the song.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

I know all of those songs.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Any reason in particular?


The movement of sound between left and right speakers.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> The movement of sound between left and right speakers.


 
Ah. Just checking.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Ah. Just checking.


 At least I generally like listening to techno with headphones for that reason. My computer speakers aren't very impressive though...


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 15, 2011)

Look for remixes or covers of Pop music. They're so much better than the originals. 

[video=youtube;Q_AMqAFMSgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_AMqAFMSgI[/video]


Try similar bands like Nightwish, Tarja (solo after Nighwish), After Forever, Within Temptation, Epica (newer stuff), Kamelot (possibly the best male vocals in metal).

Someone already mentioned some death metal, so maybe dip into some Melodic Black Metal like Illnath or Shade Empire.
Of you can take it, then Symphonic Black Metal is rather epic and is a great mix of classical beauty and harsh metal badassery. Try Dimmu Borgir for that. Their newest album though makes the most use of classical elements. A couple of the songs even have just the pure orchestral versions, no lyrics or metal. 

If you want something more traditionally beautiful, try Qntal. Very classically influenced. Some songs are a bit club-like, but most others are just really pretty.

E Nomine is a really good group. It's like Trance mixed with Classical. They also use a lot of Christian and Satanic imagery and themes. 

Could also go more Neo-Folk/Pagan music like with Faun

And then of course there's some Celtic Metal such as Eluveitie.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> At least I generally like listening to techno with headphones for that reason. My computer speakers aren't very impressive though...


 
I agree; but my computer is really crappy. :/ So I had to install another pair of stereo speakers to have any quality when I listen to music.



Iudicium_86 said:


> Look for remixes or covers of Pop music. They're so much better than the originals.
> 
> Try similar bands like  Nightwish,  Tarja (solo after  Nighwish), After  Forever, Within  Temptation,  Epica (newer  stuff), Kamelot  (possibly the best male vocals in metal).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I actually rather like cover bands; dunno why I haven't bothered to listen to more.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Learn some bluegrass.

Seriously, fuck anybody who calls it hick music. The banjo is a beautiful and unique american traditional instrument.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Learn some bluegrass.
> 
> Seriously, fuck anybody who calls it hick music. The banjo is a beautiful and unique american traditional instrument.


 
THANK YOU. I fucking love the banjo.


----------



## Bando (Jan 16, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> THANK YOU. I fucking love the banjo.


 
I thought of some more music that you might like, banjos included! It's a funk band, it has crazy instrumentation though.

BÃ©la Fleck and the Flecktones


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Bando said:


> I thought of some more music that you might like, banjos included! It's a funk band, it has crazy instrumentation though.
> 
> BÃ©la Fleck and the Flecktones


 
Funk with banjo? Oh, I'm definitely going to have a listen.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> THANK YOU. I fucking love the banjo.


 
Glad to hear it. As a music major, I'm sure you're up to your ears in jazz shit, but just in case you've got a classical focus, you should look into Roland Kirk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uRnvMwD6jM

A lot of folks forget that Jazz history is just as important as vocabulary. Sure, you can blow Giant Steps, but to understand where Coltrane was coming from, from a philosophical/historical aspect is what really opens up the music. 

Just off the top of my head, King Crimson's "Red" is particularly stunning. It's heavy and serious, but it's not all up into itself like later prog shit (pink floyd, etc...)

As far as electronica is concerned, Squarepusher is on the top of my list. He's often in Aphex's shadow, but IMHO his work has a human element that blows the twin's shit out of the water. Look up ultravisitor, one of the greatest albums of all time, truly.

Lastly, for a modern rock sound, I'm fond of a Japanese group by the name of Boris. Pink is a must have, but really all of their discs are sickness. They've got a serious noise bent, but they work with textures other groups won't touch.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Glad to hear it. As a music major, I'm sure you're up to your ears in jazz shit, but just in case you've got a classical focus, you should look into Roland Kirk



I thank you my good sir. I shall look into all of this tomorrow.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 16, 2011)

Milo said:


> lol techno is a hard genre to classify (anybody else might say differently, but there is a lot of different kinds of techno that appeals to different people)


This is so true, whenever I try to discover what *Techno* is I listen to it and start thinking, "This sounds a _little_ too complex to be Techno." Like Darude - Sandstorm, everyone calls it Techno and looking it up sure enough, it's Trance (though it's pretty weak Trance to me).

I see a lot of Furries like Techno too, though I've had preferences for Trance. Does anyone know Techno songs that aren't mislabeled? Like you said Techno is hard to classify, and I'm under the impression when people hear anything Electronic they instantly assume it's Techno.

Should just call everything Electronic.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

I know the difference between Techno and Trance; I just don't know how to explain it in a way that people will understand the difference, too. Otherwise I'd say "this is techno: [enter example] and this is trance: [enter example], NOW ANYONE HAVE SOME SUGGESTIONS PLEASE?!" But it doesn't matter. I like virtually every genre of music.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.di.fm/

I just found this site, seems like a great way to hear all the genres of Electronic (damn they have everything). Just scroll down to see all the categories, even shows the previous played so you can look them up. Sure enough I go to the Techno broadcast and it sounds like Techno and not Trance. Guess I answered my own question.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Oovie said:


> http://www.di.fm/
> 
> I just found this site, seems like a great way to hear all the genres of Electronic (damn they have everything). Just scroll down to see all the categories, even shows the previous played so you can look them up. Sure enough I go to the Techno broadcast and it sounds like Techno and not Trance. Guess I answered my own question.



Oh, perfect! I'll keep that tabbed so I can give people examples rather than struggle to explain it.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 16, 2011)

Love Trance because like Classical, I can picture a story that the music provides, but instead it's feels more modern with the synthesizer. These are pretty obscure.

Binary Finary - 1998 (Matt Darey Mix)
When someone just flat out asks for Trance, usually the first I think of. Has the ambiance you'd expect.

These hurt my brain at first (not ears, _brain_), but now I like all of Simon Posford's work. Bet he has some awesome nightmares, like the Stephen King of Trance.
Hallucinogen - Horrorgram 
Feel like a barbarian flying through the hills of Scotland, and apparently something is trying to eat my brain.

Hallucinogen - Gamma Goblins 2 
Being chased through Wonderland by Goblins? Then falling into an ocean cave echoing the sounds of dolphins communicating. Escaping just in time, as they all fade into the distance.


----------



## Cam (Jan 16, 2011)

Imogen heap. Simply best music ever. Deep lyrics, very catchy songs, easy listening, and can outlet a fuckload of emotions without swearing every other word.

Best songs are Headlock

[video=youtube;eKZsZkH_MJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKZsZkH_MJc[/video]

Hide and seek  

[video=youtube;UYIAfiVGluk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVGluk[/video]

First train home

[video=youtube;nZTDTW1X3Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZTDTW1X3Cs&ob=av2nl[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2011)

Iron and Wine, dude. Folk is always the way to go for something simple but good.

Each Coming Night
This one is my favorite of theirs next to Naked as We Came, but I couldn't find that one. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Not really; I lean pretty heavily toward techno/electro and rock in general.


 
In that case... industrial. And it's underground... so there's no shitty fanbase.

If you are considering it, I suggest starting out with Sonic Mayhem. They introduced me to industrial/ industrial metal.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> In that case... industrial. And it's underground... so there's no shitty fanbase.
> 
> If you are considering it, I suggest starting out with Sonic Mayhem. They introduced me to industrial/ industrial metal.


 
Perfect. Shitty fanbases always drive me away.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Learn some bluegrass.
> 
> Seriously, fuck anybody who calls it hick music. The banjo is a beautiful and unique american traditional instrument.


 
Only when it's used as a _secondary_ instrument.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 24, 2011)

I just wrote up a whole list and lost it. GRRRRR!
Try Reggae. =]


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2011)

Already listen to it :3


----------



## 00vapour (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, sure I'll contribute.

Instead of posting my absolute faves, I'll just post some random songs from some random genres.

[video=youtube;1JQ6-E43aiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JQ6-E43aiE[/video] 
^- good old prodigy, back when they were new-ish.

[video=youtube;7oYSiBNl0VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oYSiBNl0VA[/video] 
^- great bass in this one. It's my most listened to Rush song which I've since learnt on bass.

[video=youtube;_bqs_ommimY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bqs_ommimY[/video] 
^- an entire album about pizza from a very good band.

[video=youtube;j-NcL7C4J2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-NcL7C4J2E[/video] 
^- this is a great catchy tune from Beck, never gets radioplay either.

[video=youtube;03SV7Y10Mcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03SV7Y10Mcs[/video]
^- I don't expect many people to like this one, but I certainly do.

Anyhow, like you I too have a pretty wide taste in music. Hopefully somebody got something they liked from this 

_edit_
It seems that nobody has mentioned grooveshark This is a great way to try out new music without having to deal with youtube


----------



## inc (Jan 25, 2011)

Venetian Snares - Rossz Csillag Alatt Szulett (Classical break fusion) - album
The knife - Marble house (techno electronica) - song
Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient works 85-92 - album
Some stuff I like


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Perfect. Shitty fanbases always drive me away.


 
also, there are two types of industrial.

[video=youtube;geeXiwRH1lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geeXiwRH1lA[/video]
or
[video=youtube;-x0vsL8xaWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x0vsL8xaWw[/video]

take your pick


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd rather take both.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;NWIZ1XA8f2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWIZ1XA8f2s[/video]


----------

